# April 2014 POTM Winner - binga63!



## runnah (May 29, 2014)

A close race this month and some amazing photos.

binga63 - Morgane


----------



## EOV (May 29, 2014)

Amazing, congratulations.


----------



## mmaria (May 29, 2014)

Great!!! Congrats Chris!


----------



## manaheim (May 29, 2014)

Shocked, I am.   Congrats, Binga. Beautiful work as always.


----------



## runnah (May 29, 2014)

The top 3 were all separated by one vote!


----------



## ronlane (May 29, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 29, 2014)

Congrats Chris


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 29, 2014)

Woohoo Chris! Congrats!!


----------



## jsecordphoto (May 29, 2014)

Congrats! There was a lot of really great photos last month.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 29, 2014)

Congrats, Chris! VERY well deserved. Incredible image.


----------



## Rosy (May 29, 2014)

INCREDIBLE, well deserved


----------



## PropilotBW (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## coastalconn (May 29, 2014)

Congrats!  My egret would be proud to know he was runner up to your awesome photo!


----------



## baturn (May 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## binga63 (May 30, 2014)

Awesome ... thanks everyone who voted 
and who nominated me


----------



## mmaria (May 30, 2014)

binga63 said:


> Awesome ... thanks everyone who voted
> and who nominated me


 you forgot to add "yippee"


----------

